# CB Joplin oder Maverick Speedball am Nerve



## nailz (19. Mai 2008)

Hat jmd o.g. Combo am ES/X oder AM. Wenn ja wäre ich zwecks Vergleich für möglichst ähnliche Pics mit je aus- und eingefahrener Sattelstütze dankbar. Ich selbst fahre ein ESX 8 ´07 in Größe S und bin mit mir selbst am hadern   ob ich die ~200 Eu´s investieren soll, da mir das Ding meinem Fahrstil doch sehr entgegen kommen würde. Is´halt vieeel Geld


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo. Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten die Speedball. Das Teil lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Mai 2008)

Ich kann auch nur mit nem "ausgefahrenen" Bild dienen (und auch nur n 06er in L). Aber, wenn das Ding eingefahren ist, sitzt du ja drauf und gibst Gas. Dann ist die Optik egal. Ich fahr das Teil seit Oktober und bin auch voll zufrieden. Ich würd allerdings (wenn schon, denn schon) die Version mit Lenkerhebel empfehlen.
Is manchmal n bisschen haarig, wenn du mit 60 Sachen auf den Gegenanstieg zurauschst, mit einer Hand unterm Gemächt rumzufummeln, um den Sattel wieder hochzustellen. Ich werd das wohl nachrüsten...


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Is manchmal n bisschen haarig, wenn du mit 60 Sachen auf den Gegenanstieg zurauschst, mit einer Hand unterm Gemächt rumzufummeln, um den Sattel wieder hochzustellen.


Und wenn du noch bis in den Anstieg wartest, um den Sattel zu verstellen?


----------



## chaz (19. Mai 2008)

Also, ich komme mit dem Griff unter´s gemächt ohne Probleme klar. Hatte deswegen noch keine brenzlige Situation.


----------



## nailz (19. Mai 2008)

Danke schonmal Jungs! 
Mir geht´s nicht um die Optik als solche sondern um den Vergleich oben-unten / A***h drauf-dahinter. Deshalb auch der Wunsch nach gleichen Pics mit oben/unten. Meine P6 (ungekürzt) steht (ich bin mit 1,72cm nicht der Größte) im uphill auf 7 und bergab voll versenkt (bis zum "t" des Syntace-Schriftzuges, also ~80mm - etwas mehr als bei Joplin/Speedball). Bezgl. Wiederverkaufswert scheue ich mich das Ding abzuschneiden obwohl ich den Sattel sometimes gerne ganz unten hätte.
Das Cockpit will ich mir nicht unbeding mit einem weiteren Zug/Hebel verbauen, allerdings wär´s schon komfortabler........


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, geht's dir in erster Linie darum, den Sattel noch weiter runter zu bekommen?

Ja, schneid doch die P6 ab -- die ist ja nicht zum Anschauen da...


----------



## nailz (19. Mai 2008)

Ne, es geht mir schon um das Verstellen der Sitzhöhe während der Fahrt um den "Flow" auf hier vorhandenen Strecken nicht zu bremsen. Die Trails sind hier leider nicht so technisch anspruchsvoll wie die auf Flo´s Bildern sondern man muss schon eher "Meter machen". 
Verstellbereich wäre bei Joplin/Speedball ähnlich wie bei der P6(ungekürzt) - mehr wäre allerdings besser. Ich werde sie wohl mal zur Probe fahren müssen.. Ich hadere noch ......


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Und wenn du noch bis in den Anstieg wartest, um den Sattel zu verstellen?



Dann brauchst du ja beide Hände um "am Horn zu ziehen", sprich, um deine Rückenmuskeln mitarbeiten zu lassen.
Du musst dir das Trailsurfen hier im Mittelgebirge ganz anders vorstellen, als bei euch: So manche Abfahrt ist keine 20m lang, aber knifflig, dann kommen wieder ebene Stücke, kurze oder auch längere Steigungen und, und, und...

Mal ne viertel oder gar halbe Stunde nur in eine Richtung gibt's hier nicht...


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Also, ich komme mit dem Griff unter´s gemächt ohne Probleme klar. Hatte deswegen noch keine brenzlige Situation.




Hatte ich grad am WE: Linke Hand am Lenker (Finger am Bremshebel), rechte unterm Sattel. Dabei ne Rinne übersehen und reflexartig die Bremse angetitscht. Da geht der Puls gepflegt in die Höhe...


----------



## Tobi29NRW (20. Mai 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Hat jmd o.g. Combo am ES/X oder AM. Wenn ja wäre ich zwecks Vergleich für möglichst ähnliche Pics mit je aus- und eingefahrener Sattelstütze dankbar. Ich selbst fahre ein ESX 8 ´07 in Größe S und bin mit mir selbst am hadern   ob ich die ~200 Eu´s investieren soll, da mir das Ding meinem Fahrstil doch sehr entgegen kommen würde. Is´halt vieeel Geld



Gibt´s die denn auch in unkonventionellen Zwischen-Durchmessern? Canyon nimmt´s ja mit dem Durchmesser der Sattelrohre nicht so genau  

SCNR
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hatte ich grad am WE: Linke Hand am Lenker (Finger am Bremshebel), rechte unterm Sattel. Dabei ne Rinne übersehen und reflexartig die Bremse angetitscht. Da geht der Puls gepflegt in die Höhe...



Du weisst doch: Adrenalin hält jung!


----------



## tschobi (20. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Du musst dir das Trailsurfen hier im Mittelgebirge ganz anders vorstellen, als bei euch: .........................
> Mal ne viertel oder gar halbe Stunde nur in eine Richtung gibt's hier nicht...



Deshalb geht so manch einem Profi bei uns, beim bike Festival in Willingen schnell mal die Puste aus. Die 100 kleinen aber knackigen Anstiege werden von vielen völlig unterschätzt. 

Zum Thema: Ich fänd es auch super, wenn man die Stütze noch etwas weiter absenken könnte. Lenkerhebel würde ich glaube ich auch gleich dazunehmen. Das ein weiterer Hebel am Lenker ist, finde ich nicht ganz so schlimm. Das aber noch ein Zug nach vorne verlegt werden muss schon eher. Naja, momentan hindert mich der Preis eh daran, so ein Teil als Student mein Eigen zu nennen.


----------



## MasterAss (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mir auch eine CB Joplin zulegen, werde mal berichten, sobald die da ist!


----------



## RadelRalf (21. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Speedball(baugleich) an meinem AM8 XL. Die StÃ¼tze musste ich anfangs mal einschicken weil die Sattelklemmung nicht richtig funktionierte, das klappt jetzt aber super. 
Den Kauf bereue ich nicht wÃ¼rde ich sofort wieder mit bestellen, dann  aber auch mit Remote Bedienung. Die StÃ¼tze gibt es Ã¼brigens gerade bei Canyon fÃ¼r 149â¬ 
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=124&mlg=1

Bilder kann ich leider jetzt nicht reinstellen das Bike wird gerade fÃ¼r unser verlÃ¤ngertes Wochenende in Kirchzarten verladen. Gleich geht es los. 
GruÃ
Ralf


----------



## nailz (21. Mai 2008)

RadelRalf schrieb:


> Die Stütze gibt es übrigens gerade bei Canyon für 149



Ui, *schwachwerd*-*grübel*


----------



## chaz (21. Mai 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Ui, *schwachwerd*-*grübel*



Höre auf deine innere Stimme.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Höre auf deine innere Stimme.....



Jaaaa!!! Tu es!!! Du wirst es nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## timtim (22. Mai 2008)

bei mir macht sich eine joplin r im sitzrohr breit .klasse sache allemal wenn es funktioniert. der sattel wandert leider ,man muß ihn brutal festziehen.sprich die klemmung.hab auch das gefühl das sie selbstständig leicht absackt.
funktion im fahrbetrieb mit lenkerbedienung allerdings-genial, m.m.


----------



## Imothep (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Maverick Speedball an meinem Torque FR und will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> bei mir macht sich eine joplin r im sitzrohr breit .klasse sache allemal wenn es funktioniert. der sattel wandert leider ,man muß ihn brutal festziehen.sprich die klemmung.hab auch das gefühl das sie selbstständig leicht absackt.
> funktion im fahrbetrieb mit lenkerbedienung allerdings-genial, m.m.



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Die Sattelklemmung muss man wirklich so anknallen, dass der Verstand schon lange "Haaaalt" schreit.
Außerdem ist die Beschichtung der Stütze offensichtlich ein bisschen "flutschfreudig". Sattelstützenklemme muss auch n bisschen fester.

Wenn man sich mal überwunden hat, hält aber alles wunderbar


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Ich habe die Maverick Speedball an meinem Torque FR und will sie nicht mehr missen.



Wenn man sie erst mal hat, ist das Schlimmste ja auch schon vorbei: Das Bezahlen ! 

Der Preis ist echt Horror. 

Alles Andere macht dann nur noch Spass...


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Die Sattelklemmung muss man wirklich so anknallen, dass der Verstand schon lange "Haaaalt" schreit.
> Wenn man sich mal überwunden hat, hält aber alles wunderbar



Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Imothep (22. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, die Klemmung des Sattels ist bei der Maverick ein bisschen schwächlich. Ich habe die beiden Konen welche mit dem Bolzen auf die Flächen gepresst werden mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert um die Reibung noch zu erhöhen.
Vorher kam es immer wieder vor, dass sich der Sattel trotz ärgstem Zuschrauben beim Draufknallen mit dem Hintern in der Neigung verstellt hat. Jetzt gehts!


----------



## woodstok79 (28. Mai 2008)

hallo Leute,

hab gerade ein neues Bike gekauft, bei dem die Stütze zu kurz ist. 
ich befürchte, dass die Maverick, oder Joplin ebenfalls zu kurz ist.
Von wo bis wo werden die 382mm gemessen? 
Unterkante Rohr bis:
- ganz oben oder
- bis zur Aufnahme von den beiden Streben unterm Sattel

das Ganze wird eine ziemlich knappe Geschichte bei mir. Kommt vielleicht jemand zufällig aus München und könnte ich mir bei dem das mal anschauen, oder kennt jemand einen Händler in München, wo ich mir das Ding mal kurz einbauen und mich draufsetzten könnte? Bin bei der Sattelhöhe eher penibel. 

Danke 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## pjfa (28. Mai 2008)

18,5" ES 9.0 2007 mit CB Joplin


----------



## tschobi (28. Mai 2008)

great


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (28. Mai 2008)

Hmmm...

Jetzt, wo ich das Teil hier über'n grünen Klee gelobt hab, spinnt es plötzlich n bisschen. Hakelt beim Ausfahren.  

Morgen mal bei Go Cycles anrufen...


----------



## woodstok79 (28. Mai 2008)

Noch mal gemessen. Müsste um Sackhaaresbreite passen.
Eine Frage noch. Hat jemand mal ein Foto von der Remote - Verstellung?
Keine Missverständnisse. Ich will das Ding haben - stelle mir jedoch vor, dass das ziemlich ******** ausschaut, wenn da vom Sattel aus ne Kabeltülle an der Stütze runter und am Oberrohr entlang läuft... 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

An einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze habe ich auch mal gedacht. Aber erst einmal muss ich mein neues Nerv Am 7.0 erst einmal bekommen und dann fangen solangsam ein paar Veränderungen an dem Bike an 
Aber mit der Verstellung am Lenker finde ich echt klasse wenn das auch so gut geht.


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Jetzt, wo ich das Teil hier über'n grünen Klee gelobt hab, spinnt es plötzlich n bisschen. Hakelt beim Ausfahren.
> 
> Morgen mal bei Go Cycles anrufen...



@ exto: Ich bin ja mal neugierig. Was haben die Leutz von GoCycle gesagt?


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meine CB Joplin jetzt auch. Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht, den Sattel nur in gewohnter Stärke festzuklemmen. Keine gute Idee, denn mitten aufm Trail *krack* Sattelnase nach oben, Klemmung hielt nicht. Ich Idiot natürlich das Multitool vergessen...........

Naja, Wiegetritt fahren ist auch mal ganz nett 

Jetzt zu Hause habe ich das Ding so richtig festgeknallt. Aber Stück für Stück und immer wieder getestet indem ich volles Rohr mich mit dem Allerwertesten auf den Sattel geschmissen habe. Jetzt sollte es halten...


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2008)

@ MasterAss: Die Erfahrung hat, glaube ich, jeder machen müssen!!!


----------



## tschobi (30. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, Wiegetritt fahren ist auch mal ganz nett


Gibt Muckis in de´Schinken


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> @ exto: Ich bin ja mal neugierig. Was haben die Leutz von GoCycle gesagt?





Der Mechaniker (Uwe) hat mir ne sehr ausführliche Anweisung zu einer möglichen Fehlerbehebung gegeben:

Häufiges Problem ist wohl, dass die Überwurfmutter an der Stütze (bei der Joplin rot) zu fest angezogen ist. Dann bildet sich entweder ein Überdruck, der die Stütze am einfahren hindert, oder ein Unterdruck, der sie am Ausfahren hindert. Abhilfe schafft es (in dem Fall), die mutter loszudrehen, die Stütze ein Paar Mal ein- und auszufahren und dann handfest anzuziehen.

Das hat bei meiner leider nicht geholfen, deshalb werd ich sie jetzt zum Importeur schicken. Mal seh'n...

Noch ne Anmerkung: Der Kontakt zu Go Cycle hat sich bisher immer seeehr wohltuend von verschiedenen anderen Versender-Erfahrungen abgehoben. Bin immer *sofort* durchgekommen und sehr nett und kompetent beraten worden. Das lässt dann auf jeden Fall die Tatsache besser verschmerzen, dass Go Cycle nicht grad zu den Preisbrechern gehört  

Ich hoffe, das setzt sich beim Importeur (Tout Terrain) so fort!

P.S.: Noch ne Aussage zur Pflege: Ein Einsprühen mit Brunox o.Ä. ist eher nicht gut. Die Stütze ist im Inneren gefettet und das Brunox könnte das Fett verdünnen oder ausspülen. Abwischen reicht!


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Noch ne Aussage zur Pflege: Ein Einsprühen mit Brunox o.Ä. ist eher nicht gut. Die Stütze ist im Inneren gefettet und das Brunox könnte das Fett verdünnen oder ausspülen. Abwischen reicht!



Ups! Schon wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich habe es wohl wieder zu gut gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Ups! Schon wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich habe es wohl wieder zu gut gemeint.



Auf der Page von nem Hersteller, ich meine, es war Santa Cruz oder Santana, kannst du was seeeehr interessantes in dieser Hinsicht zum Thema Bike-Pflege lesen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2008)

Haha, stimmt -- jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder...!

Ich glaube, das war von SC.


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Auf der Page von nem Hersteller, ich meine, es war Santa Cruz oder Santana, kannst du was seeeehr interessantes in dieser Hinsicht zum Thema Bike-Pflege lesen...



Ich mag ja blind sein, aber ich find´s net...


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

Ich find's auch nimmer, aber _leicht_ verkürzt: Don't wash your bike. Ride it!


----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich find's auch nimmer, aber _leicht_ verkürzt: Don't wash your bike. Ride it!



Wohl wahr, wohl wahr.... 
Mich beruhigt, dass du es auch nicht mehr gefunden hast. Ich dachte schon, die Senilität schlägt bei mir langsam zu.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

Hier is n Zitat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4642085&postcount=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. Mai 2008)

Das ist besonders schön: It's a mountain bike. You can get dirt on it. It's OK.


----------



## tschobi (31. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> P.S.: Noch ne Aussage zur Pflege: Ein Einsprühen mit Brunox o.Ä. ist eher nicht gut. Die Stütze ist im Inneren gefettet und das Brunox könnte das Fett verdünnen oder ausspülen. Abwischen reicht!



Ist der selbe Schwachsinn, als wenn sich einige Leute Brunox auf die Federgabel sprühen. Auf Ideen kommen manche. 

Aber ich glaube Brunox hat dafür schon ne Lösung entwickelt. Brunox Deo heißt das Zeug glaube ich. Hab da aber noch keine Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## nailz (31. Mai 2008)

Ich warte seit 2 Tagen auf eine Anwort von Canyon bezüglich der Joplin.  
Ich hab auf den Trails speziell mal darauf geachtet und werde sie mir wohl zulegen, da die Funktion meinen Bedürfnissen voll entgegen kommt. Den Preis kann ich damit rechtfertigen, dass ich sie mir zum  schenke  
Im Netz bin ich noch auf ein kleines Vid von MTB-Freeride-TV gestossen. ~ ab Minute 6 wird die Funktion der Joplin kurz präsentiert (m.E. an einem geilen Bike, auch wenn´s kein Canyon ist)


----------



## nailz (31. Mai 2008)

Email von Canyon gerade gelesen:


> blablabla.......Bei der angebotenen Sattelstütze handelt es sich um das Modell mit Lever-Verstellung unterm Sattel. Die Remote-Version, bzw. ein Nachrüstsatz sind bei uns nicht erhältlich.


Die Lever-Variante gibt´s dort für 149 Teuros.
Ich werde den nächsten Kommentar zur Joplin wohl im "Canyon Tuning 2007"-Thread posten


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Mai 2008)

Aber als Geburtstagsgeschenk ist das doch was leckeres  Und dann gibts den Zusatz an Weihnachten


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Email von Canyon gerade gelesen:
> 
> Die Lever-Variante gibt´s dort für 149 Teuros.
> Ich werde den nächsten Kommentar zur Joplin wohl im "Canyon Tuning 2007"-Thread posten



Die Remote-Einheit gibt's bei Go Cycles für 59,- zum nachrüsten...


----------



## schappi (1. Juni 2008)

59;-â¬ fÃ¼r einen Hebel mit Bowdenzug kommen ja gleich nach Strassenraub mit vorgehaltener Pistole


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2008)

Hinzukommt, dass der Hebel pottenhässlich ist. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem entstehnden Kabelsalat.


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

2x absolute Zustimmung !

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass ich trotzdem nachrüsten werde...


----------



## nailz (1. Juni 2008)

Vllt tut´s auch ne einfache Schnur vom  Hebel zum Mund als "_Remouth_"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juni 2008)

Hebel ist hässlich? Reden wir von Poploc? JA, DER IST HÄSSLICH!  

Ich hab die remote-joplin an meinem Canyon XC. Dezent unterhalb des Oberrohrs das Kabel und mit kurzen Radien montiert fällt es genauso wenig auf wie ein Schaltzug. Den Hebel mit einem Schrumpfschlauch in schwarz umwickelt und fertig. Alles sehr dezent und die Funktion ordne ich hier mal der Optik unter...möchte das Ding nicht mehr missen.


----------



## tschobi (2. Juni 2008)

Foto


----------



## nailz (4. Juni 2008)

Heute bekommen, heute eingebaut, heute probegefahren....





















  

Funktion bis jetzt: optimal!!! Hoffentlich bleibts so.
Aufgrund meiner Körpergröße von ~173 kann ich die Stütze fast ganz versenken (beim Setup habe ich sie noch etwas mehr als bei den Bildern aus dem Sitzrohr rausgezogen)
Könnt ihr den Sattel auch ganz leicht nach links und rechts bewegen? Das fällt im Fahrbetrieb allerdings nicht auf


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2008)

Wenn das zweitunterste Bild deine normale Pedalierposition darstellt, frage ich mich wieso du den Rahmen nicht ein oder zwei Größen kleiner gekauft hast? Oder ist das schon S?


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Sattel auch ganz leicht nach links und rechts bewegen? Das fällt im Fahrbetrieb allerdings nicht auf



Das leichte seitliche Spiel hatte meine auch von Anfang an. Ist auch in den fast 9 Monaten (incl. fies-feuchtem Winter) nur sehr begrenzt mehr geworden.
Wenn das Spiel zu groß wird, gibt's die Schiene, die dafür verantwortlich ist (is lt. Aussage des Mechanikers n Verschleißteil) bei Go Cycles als Ersatzteil. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Austausch auch kein großer Akt.

Hab die Stütze übrigens bisher noch nicht eingeschickt, weil die Funktionsbeeinträchtigung noch nicht schlimm genug ist, als dass ich bei dem geilen Wetter ne längere Weile auf das Ding verzichten möchte. Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, sagt das ja auch schon wieder einiges über den Fun-Faktor aus, den das Teil so mit sich bringt.


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wenn das zweitunterste Bild deine normale Pedalierposition darstellt, frage ich mich wieso du den Rahmen nicht ein oder zwei Größen kleiner gekauft hast? Oder ist das schon S?



Müsste schon S sein, weil zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr keine Strebe sitzt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Krasse Sache das. 173cm und scheinbar noch Sitzriese.


----------



## nailz (4. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Müsste schon S sein, weil zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr keine Strebe sitzt...


 


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 173cm und scheinbar noch Sitzriese.





nailz schrieb:


> (beim Setup habe ich sie noch etwas mehr als bei den Bildern aus dem Sitzrohr rausgezogen)



Aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge kann ich die Joplin recht tief im Sitzrohr versenken. Zudem bin ich kein Marathonisti/Racer und gönne mir(wenn ich nicht wirklich ewig bergauf fahre) eine suboptimale Satteleinstellung bezüglich Kraftübertragung beim Pedaliern. Trailperformance mit tiefem Sattel bevorzugt


----------



## tschobi (5. Juni 2008)

Wieviel cm senkt die sich nochmal ab?
Bin nämlich am überlegen ob mir das überhaupt reicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (5. Juni 2008)

Hier, tschobi
Daten von CosmicSports:
<<

Crank Brothers
->Joplin R/L 

Mit der Joplin-Serie betritt Crank Brothers nicht nur neues Crank Brothers Terrain, sondern schlägt ein komplett neues 
Kapitel in der Bikeparts-Entwicklung auf. Lange schon haben sich Biker eine Sattelstütze gewünscht, mit der die Höhe 
an die jeweilige Geländesituation angepasst werden kann. Wünscht man sich auf schnellen und fl achen Passagen 
eine Rennrad-ähnliche Sitzposition mit hoher Sattelstellung, so sehnt man sich in Trial-Passagen nach einer wesentlich 
tieferen Sattelposition. Bisher musste man dafür absteigen und die Sattelhöhe über die Klemme neu justieren. 
Mit den beiden Joplin Modellen R und L ist diese Verstellung nun erstmalig beim Fahren möglich. Die Joplin R (Remote) 
ist bequem vom Lenker aus zu verstellen, während die Joplin L (Lever) über einen Hebel unterhalb des Sattels eingestellt 
wird. Der Einstellbereich erstreckt sich über wahnsinnige 75 mm. Damit ist praktisch jedes Fahrmanöver optimal zu bewältigen.

Joplin R: Höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze mit Lenkerfernbedienung 
Joplin L: Höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze mit Einstellhebel unter dem Sattel 
Einstellbereich: 75 mm 
Material: Aluminum 
Länge: 382 mm 
Gewicht: 534 g 
Verfügbare Durchmesser: 30.9 mm und 31.6 mm 
2 Jahre Garantie 
UVP EUR 259,- Joplin R (inkl. Lenkerfernbedienung) EUR 219,- Joplin L 
>>
Bei Canyon gibt´s zur Zeit den mit Hebel unterm Sattel für 149 Euronen (laut letztem Newsletter)
Gruß


----------



## hopfer (2. Juli 2008)

Hi

Heute habe ich meine neue Joplin R bekommen aber ich habe 2 Probleme:
1. Mein Sattel ein Selle Italia SLR und Der Stab wo man den Zug befestigt  kabbeln sich. ist das schlimm? was gibt es für Lösungen?
2. Mein Stütze Wackelt nach Links Recht so 2mm insgesamt, kann ich das Lössen in dem ich di schraube ganz unten Fester Ziehe?

LG Hopfer

PS: ich habe sie für mein Torque Gekauft (wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen)


----------



## Steve Style (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Hopfer,

stell doch mal ein Bild bezüglich deines Sattelproblems ein, da kann man sich (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ein besseres Bild machen.

Das Wackeln dürfte sich bei deiner Stütze vermutlich auf das bekannte und ab Werk vorhandene Spiel im Kopf der Stütze beziehen. Das ist bei allen so - hat auch meine ab dem ersten Tag gehabt. Ist in der Form in allen einschlägigen Foren als "normal" beschrieben worden. 1-2 mm sind die übliche Toleranz, nur wenn es mehr wird, muss man handeln.

Die meisten Besitzer schreiben, dass sie das Spiel während des Fahrens nicht merken. Ich habe die Stütze ebenfalls in meinem Torque verbaut und bin sehr wohl der Meinung, dass man es spürt. Ist nicht dramatisch, aber eben doch spürbar und ich empfinde es auch als leicht störend. 

Unterm Strich will ich aber an dieser Stelle ebenfalls festhalten, dass ich mir die Stütze vor ein paar Wochen für Allmountain-/Freeridetouren zugelegt habe und seither auch bei kleineren Parkbesuchen und beim Dirten nicht rausgemacht habe. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend an der Tatsache, dass sich die Spots im Umkreis von ein paar Kilometern von meiner Homebase befinden und auf den Luxus mit der Stütze auch unterwegs gleich noch ein paar Trails mit immer passender Sattelhöhe mitzunehmen ist zu verlockend. 

Sprich das Teil rockt und wer es einmal hat (Floskel hin oder her), der will es tatsächlich nicht mehr hergeben. Auch die Schraube für den Sattel hält. Habe gar nicht erst den Drehmomentschlüssel in die Hand genommen, sondern wie in den Ami-pages gelesen, das Teil ordentlich zugedreht (aber dran denken: nach "fest" kommmt "ab") und gut.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe paar Fragen zu dem Teil.
Bekannt ist nur, dass sich das Teil 75mm absenken lässt und die Stütze insgesamt 382mm lang ist.
Unbekannt ist mir nachwievor welchen Mindestabstand man haben muß um diese Stütze überhaupt nutzen zu können. Müssen ja mehr wie 75mm sein. Das heißt wenn ich jetzt bei meiner festen Stütze messen möchte ob die Joplin passen würde, muß mehr Luft sein wie 75mm. Der "Sattelklemmkopf" und der untere Ring der Joplin kommt ja noch dazu.
Frage: Wie lang ist der Abstand von Mitte Sattelklemmung bis unter dem roten Ring der Stütze. Sprich bis zur Sattelrohroberkante des Rahmens, falls sie voll drin steckt?

Und wie ist die Funktion mit Remote?
Einmal drücken geht sie rein? Muß man sich dabei draufsetzen?
Nochmal drücken springt sie wieder raus?

Sind die 75mm Versenkung für alles ausreichend?
Specialiced soll eine mit 100mm rausbringen?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

möchte denn niemand etwas zur Mindesthöhe erzählen?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Steve Style (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Mr. Teflon,

da sonst keiner schreibt, will ich versuchen, zumindest teilweise deine Fragen zu beantworten.

Remote besitzt meine Joplin nicht, habe es aber schon mal probiert. Ich finde, es ist durchaus machbar, kurz unter den Sattel zu greifen und einen Hebel zu betätigen. Bin ein Freund von cleaner Optik und möchte nicht noch mehr Kabel am Rahmen und Hebelchen am Lenker. Davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach schon mehr als genug.

Von der Funktionsweise sind beide Systeme vergleichbar. Einmal am Hebel ziehen bzw. Remote betätigen und sitzen bleiben damit der Sattel sich senkt. Hebel ziehen respektive Remote betätigen und Hintern soweit anheben wie man die Stütze ausfahren möchte. Mit ziehen des Hebels/betätigen der Fernbedienung wird die Stütze entblockt und ohne Druck fährt sie aus, ansonsten wird sie durch das Fahrergewicht eingefahren. Eingwöhnungszeit ca. 1-2 Sekunden, sprich "narrensicher".

Bezüglich der angefragten Abstände kann ich, da Rad nicht in Reichweite, keine genauen Angaben machen. Fakt ist, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, dann sitzt der Sattelkopf bis auf ca. 2 cm fast auf dem roten Ring auf.

Es wurde ja auch schon angesprochen, dass man die Stütze unten um einige Zentimeter (kann jetzt nur aus dem Gedächtnis heraus schätzen: dürfte um die 8 cm sein) kürzen. Mehr geht nicht, da sonst das Innenleben gekappt würde.

Ich hatte vor Kauf auch große Bedenken, ob die 75 mm wirklich ausreichend sind und konnte es kaum glauben, als ich die Reviews auf den Ami-Seiten las, in denen die Verfasser behaupteten es würde dicke reichen. Dicke reicht es meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber es ist tatsächlich deutlich mehr, als die reine Zahl vermuten lässt. Mir persönlich wären 10 bis 11 cm recht, aber die 7,5 sind für das übliche Trailsurfen, für die meisten Allmountain-Touren und das Gros von Freeridetouren durchaus ausreichend. Wird es ganz steil, oder geht`s ans Springen, muss man eben ganz konventionell die gesamte Stütze noch etwas absenken (ging ja früher auch...).

10 cm von Specialized sind sicher nett, aber a) muss die Stütze erst mal auf dem Markt sein und b) muss man schauen, welchen Durchmesser das Teil dann hat. 

Ich hatte vor Kauf meiner Stütze bei Syntace angerufen, da ich mitbekommen hatte, dass die auch dabei sind, so eine Stütze zu entwickeln. Dies wurde auch (mehr oder weniger) bestätigt, allerdings kommt das Teil dann frühestens im kommenden Jahr, wenn die Tests gut gelaufen sind, auf den Markt. Als großer Fan von Syntace-Produkten bin ich schon ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich warten soll. Aber unser guter Jo ist bekanntermaßen ein Perfektionist (wofür wir ihn ja auch lieben) und wenn nicht alles 100% so ist, wie es im gefällt, kann sich das mit der Marktreife hinziehen. 

Mir war das Warten auf die Syntace-Stütze zu lang (dass sie gut wird, steht außer Frage), aber wenn es soweit ist, kann man sich ja immer noch überlegen, ob man seine Joplin abstößt und umsattelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (9. Juli 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> aber wenn es soweit ist, kann man sich ja immer noch überlegen, ob man seine Joplin abstößt und umsattelt.



Dann will sie aber keiner mehr haben, weil (wie du schon sagtest) wahrscheinlich die syntace alle übertreffen wird
-Nur so eine Vermutung-


----------



## Steve Style (9. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Dann will sie aber keiner mehr haben, weil (wie du schon sagtest) wahrscheinlich die syntace alle übertreffen wird
> -Nur so eine Vermutung-



...über den Preis kann jeder alles verkaufen...


----------



## HG_Lewis (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,
möchte mir jetzt auch so ein geniales Teil zulegen, bin aber am grübeln, ob es an mein Rad passt:
Fahre momentan ein Canyon Big Mountain II mit einer nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstütze (siehe Foto).
Passt die Crank Brothers Stütze da rein, bzw. bekomme ich den gleichen Sattelabstand hin wie mit der gekröpften Stütze?
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## steven69 (15. Juli 2008)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen auch Besitzer einer Maverick Speedball - nun sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen:

1. Beim Ausfahren hakelt es bei den letzten 2 Zentimetern
2. Ist es normal, daß wenn ich in der eingefahrenen Position das Rad am Sttel hochhebe die Sattelstütze ausfährt ?

Ansonsten macht das Teil riesig Spaß !!


----------



## githriz (15. Juli 2008)

steven69 schrieb:


> 1. Beim Ausfahren hakelt es bei den letzten 2 Zentimetern
> 2. Ist es normal, daß wenn ich in der eingefahrenen Position das Rad am Sttel hochhebe die Sattelstütze ausfährt ?




1: Der (bei der baugleichen Joplin rote) Ring darf nicht zu fest und nicht zu locker sein. Hakelt es beim rausfahren, löse ihn ein wenig bis die Stütze gut ausfährt.

2: Ist normal.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte dennoch gern die eingezeichnete Höhe gewußt im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand?
Erst dann weis man ob sie überhaupt untern Hintern paßt.





Vom Rohr kürzen halte ich überhaupt nichts. Danach leidet die Stabilität im Sattelrohr.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (15. Juli 2008)

HG_Lewis schrieb:


> Hi,
> möchte mir jetzt auch so ein geniales Teil zulegen, bin aber am grübeln, ob es an mein Rad passt:
> Fahre momentan ein Canyon Big Mountain II mit einer nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstütze (siehe Foto).
> Passt die Crank Brothers Stütze da rein, bzw. bekomme ich den gleichen Sattelabstand hin wie mit der gekröpften Stütze?
> ...



Hallo,

wenn man sich je eine Linie einzeichnet in die beiden Bilder der Sattelstützen, dann kommt Dein Sattel etwas weiter nach vorn mit der Joplin im Vergleich mit Deiner jetzigen Sattelstütze. Da Dein Sattel schon an der vordernen Kante geklemmt ist, kannst Du den Sattel nicht weiter nach hinten schieben. Das heißt, Dein Sattel wäre mit der Joplin ein paar Millimeter weiter vorn wie jetzt.

Guck Dir mal die die Kind Shock i900-R an. Da sitzt die Sattelklemmung auch weiter hinten wie normal. Problem ist aber woher man das Teil beziehen kann. Soll wohl erst 2009 in Deutschland besser werden. Keine Ahnung.
http://www.kindshock.com.cn/cn/products.asp?fid=181&fid2=185
Aufpassen, die haben auch verstellbare Federstützen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## sugarbiker (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hiermit möchte ich alle warnen die keine schwachen Nerven haben und meinen innerhalb von 10 min. wie gewohnt eine Sattelstütze inkl. Sattel eingestellt zu haben (Vielleicht war ich verwöhnt von meiner Thomson Elite mit Neigungswinkelanzeige und funktionierender einfacher Klemmung).

Der Konstrukteur der Joplin- oder Speedball-Klemmung muss eine ganz schlechte Phase gehabt haben: für Einstellbarkeit des Winkels und der Klemmung generell kann man nur eine Note ungenügend vergeben. Bei einer Gesellenprüfung wäre er im praktischen Teil durchgefallen. Die Klemmung mittels der nicht aufgerauten Schalen kann nicht funktionieren - wenn man selbst nicht nachhilft.

Auch muss sich jeder der eine gerade Sattelstütze hat und den Sattel wie in meinem Falle aufgrund eines Knieschadens eher nach vorne einstellt bewusst sein dass es hier mit der Joplin aufgrund der Kröpfung nach hinten zu Problemen kommen kann.
Ich habe die Sattelstütze um 180 gedreht installieren müssen  bei dem remote Modell geht das.

Folgende Montagereihenfolge empfiehlt sich (das was bei mir falsch lief lass ich mal einfach weg)

-	Zuerst Montage der Sattelstütze und des Sattels (keine Montagepaste verwenden!)
-	Nachdem alles passt die Position der Halbschalen der Klemmung und der Sattelposition markieren
-	Zug für remote ausmessen und entsprechend kürzen
-	Dann Sattel, Stütze und Klemmung komplett wieder demontieren
-	Montagepaste auf Schaft, Halbschalen und Sattelschiene aufbringen
-	Sattelstütze wieder rein
-	Remote Zug anbringen (hallo Konstrukteur: warum kommt man da nur bei abgebautem Sattel ran ????)
-	Klemmung wieder zusammenbauen und Sattel festschrauben

Eine einfache Installation des remote Hebels ohne Verkratzen des Lenkers ist fast nicht möglich - auch hier stellt sich die Frage warum neues Erfinden wenns genügend funktionierende Lösungen gibt ????

Funktionstest und Bild am kompletten XC folgt nächste Woche


----------



## Steve Style (17. Juli 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte dennoch gern die eingezeichnete Höhe gewußt im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand?
> Erst dann weis man ob sie überhaupt untern Hintern paßt.
> ...



...hatte gestern nicht viel Zeit, daher keine 100% Messung. Aber auf ein, zwei Millimeter hin oder her sind es bei mir ziemlich genau 13 cm.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

13cm. Das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage.
Besten Dank.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (15. August 2008)

HI!!

Weis einer von euch evtl zufällig wo man z.Z die Crank Brothers Joplin am günstigsten her bekommt???


----------



## hopfer (15. August 2008)

ja ebay aus USA 
hier in Deutschland ist es mehr oder weniger egal


----------



## Calli Potter (15. August 2008)

Und Canyon selber hat die nimmer oder??? Die hatten die doch mal im Angebot gehabt oder wie??


----------



## nailz (10. Oktober 2008)

Threadvorkram....

Kann jmd berichten ob die Joplin zum Einhängen des Sattels im Sessellift (Bikepark) geeignet ist? Das ganze Gewicht des Bikes hängt an der Sattelstütze. Zusätzlich gibts nur ne Gurtsicherung gegen Herabfallen


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2008)

@ nailz: Ich war schon ein paar mal mit meinem kleinen Schwarzen in Winterberg und bisher hat die Sattelstütze die Einhängerei in den Lift überlebt.


----------



## nailz (11. Oktober 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> bisher hat die Sattelstütze die Einhängerei in den Lift überlebt.



Gut zu hören; Sollte sie auch bei dem Preis


----------



## Newmi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab letztens gelesen, das es die Joplin ab 2009 mit 100mm Verstellbereich, und verbessertem Aufbau,sprich Klemmung geben soll!
Da werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr zuschlagen tun!


----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2008)

weiss jemand eig. wo man ne 31.8 auf 30.9 reduzierhülse herbekommen könnte?
dann könnt ich eine stütze in 2 bikes einsetzen, nämlich meine ks900i vom sx auch am grand canyon...


----------



## MUD´doc (14. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem ganzen Joplins und Mavericks Pro und Contras, werde ich erstmal abwarten, 
was die Syntace-Sattelstütze so bringen wird.
...falls ich mal ein paar Euros zu viel übrig haben sollte
Ich sage nur 200 mm 







Wurde schon ausgiebig bei den Liteviller-Kollegen diskutiert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, das Ding wird empfindlich teuer werden...


----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, das Ding wird empfindlich teuer werden...



und empfindlich lang ... die muss ja dann auch im eingefahrenen zustand sicher 25-30 cm haben, oder?

irgendwie müssen ja die teile noch halten, und der kopf ist mal sicher nicht einfahrbar


----------



## clk2106 (21. Oktober 2008)

clk2106 schrieb:


> weiss jemand eig. wo man ne 31.8 auf 30.9 reduzierhülse herbekommen könnte?
> dann könnt ich eine stütze in 2 bikes einsetzen, nämlich meine ks900i vom sx auch am grand canyon...



help help help...


----------



## Steve Style (22. Oktober 2008)

clk2106 schrieb:


> help help help...



Sorry, aber ich befürchte da gibt es keine Hilfe. Ich habe auch intensiv eine Hülse von 31,6 auf 30,0 gesucht. Habe keine gefunden und auch ein Bekannter der entsprechende (professionelle) Drehbänke in seinem Betrieb hat, wollte mir das nicht drehen, da er meinte die Wandstärke sei zu dünn und ihm würde "das Material weglaufen".

Es gab zwar schon Anregungen mit Cola-Dosen-Blech o. ä., aber das ist mir dann doch zu provisorisch.

Sprich ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung, eine weitere Stütze zu kaufen oder es hat doch noch jemand eine Idee oder nen Tipp. Dann bitte her damit.


----------



## admax (22. Oktober 2008)

Drehen kann man so eine Hülse nicht mehr. Aber du kannst ja eine Präzisionsfolie nehmen. 0.8mm Dicke ist da Standard. Sowas sollte dein Bekannter mit den "professionellen" Drebänken eigentlich haben. Gibts auch bei www.hs-folien.de oder bei www.hoffmann-group.com. Ich weiss nur nicht, wie es da mit so geringen Mengen ist.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (22. Oktober 2008)

Nur so eine kurze Anmerkung am Rande, ich weiß wenn man sich schöne bunte teure Teile kauft ist die Kritikfähigkeit manchmal etwas eingeschränkt. Bin bis jetzt auf zwei Joplins gefahren und fand das Spiel bei Beiden absolut unerträglich, meiner Meinung nach einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion (bei Kindshock geht es ja auch ohne...). Das Ding wackelt einfach wie ein Kuhschwanz, was nicht nur Bergauf mehr als lästig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niedtaler (25. Oktober 2008)

Weil hier die Kindshock i900 grad angesprochen wurde, folgende Frage:

Gibts die in 2009 endlich auch mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser? 
Auf nem Artikelfoto von der Eurobike hab ich sie gesehen; auf der Herstellerseite ist sie aber nur mit 31,6 und 30,9 gelistet.

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## sugarbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wer stolzer Besitzer einer Joplin ist und schon mal bei Regen unterwegs war, sollte dringend mal nachschauen wie es unter der äußeren Hülle aussieht.

Die vorhandenen äußeren Abdichtungen mögen für Kalifornien ok sein, bei einer Regenfahrt in deutschen Walden aber völlig unzureichend, zumal im Schaft unten (an der 10 mm Kontermutter) kein Ablauf für eingetretenes Wasser vorhanden ist. 
Bei mir war nach einer ordentlichen 4 h Regenfahrt richtig viel Wasser und Schmutz eingedrungen. Wie die Sattelstütze da längere Zeit funktionieren soll ist mir schleierhaft.

Ich überlege mir jetzt ein Faltenbalg drüberzuziehen - hat jemand da ne Idee oder Bezugsquellen ?

Zur Diskussion


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (27. Oktober 2008)

Nen alten Schlauch passend schneiden und von hinten als Schutz an Sattel und Stütze mit Kabelbinder vorspannen. Klappt ganz gut, sieht nur was bescheiden aus...

Micha


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Oktober 2008)

das ist der Notanker - wenn keine andere Lösung in Sicht ist.

Auf jeden Fall kommt die Stütze beim Alpencross runter


----------



## Steve Style (28. Oktober 2008)

admax schrieb:


> Drehen kann man so eine Hülse nicht mehr. Aber du kannst ja eine Präzisionsfolie nehmen. 0.8mm Dicke ist da Standard. Sowas sollte dein Bekannter mit den "professionellen" Drebänken eigentlich haben. Gibts auch bei www.hs-folien.de oder bei www.hoffmann-group.com. Ich weiss nur nicht, wie es da mit so geringen Mengen ist.



Danke für den Tipp! Schaue mich mal um, wo ich so eine Mindermenge her bekomme.

PS: Den Bekannter treffe ich nur zu gelegentlichen Feierlichkeiten und nachdem er mir erklärte, dass er nicht die benötigte Hülse drehen kann, war das Thema auch durch. Und was lernen wir daraus? Nicht gleich aufgeben, hartnäckig bleiben.


----------

